# Fly rod for a beginner



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

What weight and length of rod would you suggest for a beginner fishing the normal Utah waters(green river, weber, provo & lakes from a tube)? Anyone know of a good rod/reel combo that doesnt cost a fortune? I was looking at the Cabela's Stowaway combos that run about $200.00. Anyone know if these are any good? Is a 2 piece or 5 piece rod better?? Thanks for any info


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Shoot me a p.m. when you are ready, I would be happy to help you.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

ok, will do. Been looking & want to get one in the next few weeks. It looks like E-bay has some pretty good deals, But rods run anywhere from $50.00-$800.00 :shock: There was a really nice looking Orvis Bamboo rod on sale for a great price of $2300.00 yesterday :lol: I was going to sign up for a fly fishing class to teach the basics , & thought it would be nice to have a rod first!!!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

All-around rods for Utah waters are usually 5 or 6 weight. I'd start by deciding which type of fishing you do most. If it's 80% river and 20% stillwater, I'd suggest an 8'6" 5-weight as a good rod to handle it all. If the ratio is 40% lake fishing or higher, get a 9' 6-weight. It will handle big flies, longer casts, and the ever present breeze better.

The major companies all make quality stuff, so just watch for deals. In the price range you mention I've been impressed by Temple Fork and Redington rods lately.

I'd suggest spending most of the budget on the rod, and then scrimping a bit on the reel. In Utah you really just need something to wrap your line onto, very few scenarios strain a drag in the way that demands an expensive reel. The Cabela's reels are a good way to go. Keep in mind that the types of fishing you've mentioned require at least 2 lines (and therefore you'll want to save budget money for an extra spool and line). River stuff you'll be using a floating line and on lakes you'll want something like a #3 intermediate sink.

My preference is either 2-piece or 4-piece rods. If cargo space is at a premium in your car, or if you occasionally backpack to a location, the 4-piece size is ideal. If you have plenty of cargo space and air travel or backpacking isn't in the cards, 2-piece rods setup and take down faster.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got a Stowaway 8'6" 5wt 5pc rod I'd be willing to sell for $75. It's a great rod that I have loved using, I just don't use it much anymore.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 5 piece rod and it won't fit into a full size fly rod case.
I also have a 4 piece rod that does fit into the full size 2 piece case.
I would not buy a 5 piece again knowing this.
I agree with a 5 wt. 9' rod for starting out.
Saint Croix also makes a good starter rod.
When you buy a combo which includes rod, reel and line, the line may not be of good quality.
Get a good quality line and you will cast better and smoother.

You may also wait to get the rod until after your first fly casting class.
The instructor should talk about rods and give you some help with your choice.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I have a 5 piece rod and it won't fit into a full size fly rod case.
> I also have a 4 piece rod that does fit into the full size 2 piece case.
> I would not buy a 5 piece again knowing this.
> I agree with a 5 wt. 9' rod for starting out.
> ...


You can always just get a different case that is made for the specific length and number of pieces.

I always try to get 4 piece rods. They cast just as nice, and they are very packable.

2 piece rods are out like neon leg warmers


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I will be getting some overtime pay in 2 weeks, So Hopefully Ill be able to get it about then. You guys gave some good info. 

Icthys- I might have to take you up on that offer if its still available in a couple weeks. 

Looking around in the sporting goods store sure can get a guy confused when it comes to flyfishing gear. Geeeze, It seems it takes more accessories than a woman!!! :lol:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, go talk to Icthys. He will probably be able to set you up with a sweet custom rod. That or just take his Stowaway. I have witnessed the mojo jelly that rod has on it.


Cheech love to catch trout with mojo jellyflinger lures.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

uuuuggghhhh :? , I got my own mojo jelly :lol: . Ive got some smelly jelly. Does it actually work to put that on your rod???


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't let all the accessories fool you. Most of them, you don't need. I've gone through the stages of getting into the sport, getting all the gadgets, and now when I fish streams, I go in a pair of hip boots, stick a fly box in my shirt pocket, and clip some forcepts on my shirt, and away I go - very minimalist. When I started fly fishing, I fished 3-4 flies, until I picked up tying. Then I subscribed to some fly fishing magazines and found my fly selection grow into the 100s. Now I am back to fishing about 8-10 basic patterns in different sizes and call it good. Funny how things change. And I catch more fish now than at any other stage. 

On advise for fly rod - What ThreasherShark said is dead on. An 8 1/2 foot, 5/6 weight will do about anything you want. My first fly rod was a Fenwick combo I got from Cabelas. I've picked up 4-5 more rods since then, but the old Fenwick 8 1/2 foot 5/6 medium action is one of my two favorite rods, the other being a 7 1/2 foot 3/4 I built from a Cabelas blank - perfect small stream rod.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

The mojo jelly that has been spoken of if kind of a cross between jalepeno ketchup, training table dipping sauce, the stuff that comes with vienna sausages, and something I saw on a high uintas fishing trip last year.

I most definitely can hook you up with a sweet custom rod that will knock the mojo off that stowaway.


----------

